# Two girls - Hillman, Michigan, US (Experienced homes?)



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

This is kind of a last-stitch effort before I have to surrender these guys to HVRR, so forgive me for the post.  I don't want to burden a shelter unless I have to, so I figured I'd give it one last try.
If I can't find them a home (or maybe even if I can), I'll likely need a rat train. Right now, I'm waiting to see what happens before I post anything for sure.
I need to rehome them by mid-September, preferably earlier. School starts on September 8th.

Country: USA
State/Region: Michigan
City/Town: Hillman
Number of rats: Two
Sex: Female
Age(s): Two years old & one year old
Name(s): Alice and Zap
Colours: Chocolate Irish marked, PEW
Neutered/Spayed: No
Medical problems: None currently - please see descriptions
Will the group be split: If they need to be
Transport available: Can travel up to three hours (can meet half way or rat train)
Preferred donation: None

I've explained it before, but I will again: I cannot keep my girls because I don't feel I will be able to provide them with the attention and time they need. Money is an issue, as well as space and school, and my mom doesn't want so many rats in the house.

[align=center]
















[/align]

Alice has been my best friend through the toughest of times, and I feel like I'm no longer able to give her all of the attention she needs. She's a firecracker, VERY energetic, and VERY intelligent. She's curious, always on the go and exploring. She's two years old, so she is more willing to sit and get pets than she used to be, but only for a minute before something else catches her eye.
Alice is a big love despite her curiosity and apparent hate for kisses (she thinks they're degrading :lol: ). She gets along fine with other rats, has never bitten a single time, and doesn't have any medical issues up to date (she may have some lung scarring, and she has had a bad URI in the past but she sprung back well). Due to her age and her need for a lot of mental stimulation, I'd prefer that she goes to an experienced home.



[align=center]
















[/align]

Zap is a big sweetie, and very even tempered. She's curious and explorative, but she also enjoys sitting on your shoulder. She's very picky about how things are arranged, and she'll let you know if she does or doesn't like what you do! Regardless, she's a love of a rat, in a very classy, delicate way. She's not much for causing trouble, unless it's in the form of making a mess of her cage until she's satisfied with it.  Her mild temperament sometimes gets overlooked because Alice has such a strong personality in comparison, but she's really an individual rattie and she's very sweet.
Zap has had no health problems up to date. She does have a bit of a whiffle. It seems to run in the girls' side of the family, as her sister had it too even though she never saw a tank a day in her life save for at the pet store. However, Zap was kept in a tank with Alice for a while before they got switched into a Super Pet, so it may have beent hat.
Zap used to be a bit of a bar-biter. While she doesn't seem to be anymore, I encourage people to be careful about their fingers, regardless. She gets along fine with other rats, for the most part, from what I've seen - she bullies Alice a little bit to show her dominance, but only in the form of grooming and they've never scaffled.
I do not require that Zap goes to an especially experienced home because she's easy to please and not as demanding as Alice is, but I do ask that she's given lots of attention and love!

It is not required that their cage be taken with them. I can send some hammocks along with them, if desired.

Thank you for your time. If you can help me find a home/s for the girls, I'll be very grateful.



[align=center]







[/align]


----------

